# Dexter Cattle



## james13 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have family friends who raise a dairy cow and have been debating on if I could raise a dairy cow myself. They raise a dairy and have a sufficient amount of land for it but we do not. An area that we plan to pasture in (pictured below,basically the entire area that is open pasture minus a small portion not pictured in the top right ) is estimated to be a little more than a 1/4 of an acre. If we were to fence this in, supplement quality hay, grain, minerals and also have sufficient water and shelter, would a dexter cow do well and thrive in this environment. Remember this will be for milk purposes and also if anyone raises dexters could they give me more information about the breed? Thanks to all.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi James.

I raise Dexter's and live in western IA with great soil conditions. 

my pasture is a little more than 5 acres and I rotate 4-6 head on my ground and have grass from april until December usually. then feed hay.

Without knowing where you are located I wouldn't guess how long your grass will grow but imagine even 1 Dexter cow will quickly compact and destroy the grass in a 1/4 acre plot. 

There are people here that know far more than I do but thought I would offer this info hoping it will help.


----------



## james13 (Nov 8, 2016)

I live in the mountains of North Carolina where there is great soil. I was hoping dexter could be an alternative without having to go down to sheep or a goats. Thanks


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like more than 1/4 acre, how much do you own all together? A cow will get feed from that woods if it is yours plus give more area to roam. I would divide that area in 2-3 lots and rotate. Would also make a small dry lot and pasture during the day when you can, keeping it off as needed for the pasture to rebound....James


----------



## james13 (Nov 8, 2016)

17 acres in total just limited to what I can fence in that is open pasture. The woods could most definitely be fenced in and used if needed. Thanks!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would do the jersey like in your other post. Fence the perimeter of the entire place, cross fence as needed with a hot wire and push in posts. As the cow helps clear some of the woods, remove a few trees to open up the canopy some. Plant some grasses and clover in there. You will be surprised how much feed the cow will get from it. Also takes pressure off the good pasture so it doesn't get trampled as much....James


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd fence in more than just 1/4 acre. If you cant, or choose not to, then you shouldn't have a cow. You have to remember that cattle are big, and eat a lot. Even smaller dexter cattle are big and eat alot. Adequate shelter and water must also be provided. With out basics like food water and shelter, no animal will survive.
Cut down some trees and plant grass if you want to milk a cow. If not, buy milk shares or milk in the store. 
If you want cattle, you should have cattle land. Woods is not cattle land without you making it that way. Cattle are grazing animals now browsing animals. 
To put this whole thing in persepctive, I was given a lamb this spring. I tethered it out and moved the stake every day. Within a week, that lamb had the grass in my lawn down to where a person could easily play golf. I rotated him through almost a half acre all spring when the grass is in its fast growing stage.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

James, as long as you are able to supplement your pasture with good hay, you shouldn't have any problem. Dexters are browsers as well as grazers, sometimes when my pasture is really skimpy, we will cut some elm trees in early spring, and they clean it up. Mine eat tender shoots on trees in the woods. You will have to consider that your cow will have to be bred and deliver a calf, so you should plan on enough fencing for one and a half, at least. A lot of people raise a calf and milk too. Plus, cows do so much better if they have another cow, they are herd animals. Good luck, I hope you find a nice milk cow.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Some might roll their eyes but I think you have a better chance of getting an a2/a2 protein dexter than a jersey. Failing that, I'd opt for the sheep or goats.

I understand you may not want the cow and it's manure over the whole property but if you stick with a cow, I'd personally consider running real perimeter fence around a much larger area of the property (if not all of it) then moving her around with temp electric fencing stakes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That is not going to be a pasture if you put a cow on it. That will be a mud lot.

To use that small a space for pasture fora cow, you will need to dry lot her and turn her lose to graze perhaps an hour a day, watching the condition of the grass carefully. If the grass is strong, you might be able to leave her out more time, or if the grass gets cropped down close, she might get less time.

Let her out les, or not at all when it is very muddy. She can stay out longer when the ground is dry.

Yes, you will basically be feeding her with a little fresh grass supplement.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I raise Dexter cattle in central Virginia. When my stocking ration exceeds 1 per acre, the pasture suffers a lot. Scalping, mud, dust, little grass. It's very hard to recover from that. Yet all works well at lower stocking ratios.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I do OK with not much more pasture than that. My Dexter is happy with a goat for company (when she doesn't have a calf) They love the woods, I would definitely fence some of the woods. I feed hay year round the pasture is more of a supplement. I have a small dry lot area so I can regulate how much time she spends on the pasture.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

james13,
IMHO that bigger than 1/4 acre. For about 4 years now we have raised Dexters. I have 4 cows & 1 heifer on 3.75 acres and 1 bull and 2 steers and yearling bull (all yearlings) on 2.50 acres. I have 2 other small areas that I let them in and cut hay on. It is possible to do what you asked and you got some good advice back. if you could post a few more pics of the area and perhaps a google map screen shot of your land that would help a lot.

https://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm

You can use this site to figure out how much area you really have.

M88A1


----------



## Almosta Farm (Apr 18, 2017)

james13 said:


> I live in the mountains of North Carolina where there is great soil. I was hoping dexter could be an alternative without having to go down to sheep or a goats. Thanks


Our farm is in Harmony North Carolina but I'm from Spruce Pine, North Carolina. I have been looking for a bull to breed to my Dexter heifer and her mama. You wouldn't happen to have a bull calf for sale would you? Or have a good line on dexter semen, so I could have the vet artificially inseminate them. I'd appreciate any advice on that score please.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

If your willing to feed hay all year a cow doesn't need pasture , it will cost more to feed obviously. A lot of dairy cows never see the outside of a barn. I'm not saying its right or wrong but a cow can get by with out much space. I'd fence what I could for pasture and fence a 100 ft X 100 ft dry lot so the pasture has time to get growing come spring and also to help recover if it gets overgrazed. As said rotate through smaller lots rather than one big pasture.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Almosta Farm said:


> Our farm is in Harmony North Carolina but I'm from Spruce Pine, North Carolina. I have been looking for a bull to breed to my Dexter heifer and her mama. You wouldn't happen to have a bull calf for sale would you? Or have a good line on dexter semen, so I could have the vet artificially inseminate them. I'd appreciate any advice on that score please.


Here's the current list of Dexter AI bulls from the ADCA, complete with descriptions and photos:

http://www.dextercattle.org/adca/adca_ai_bulls.html


----------

